# How to deal with phone perverts



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

Second time this happened, some pervert phones over 20 times (until blocked) whispering his thoughts down the phone and making various noises, went to etisalat and due to the make of our phone they said it would cost 1.25LE per week to subscribe to a filtering service 

I simply went to a major Cairo & Alexandria jobs website and created a profile of a European female looking to learn how to speak Arabic, males only need apply, 30LE per hour and gave this perverts number.

Now he has lots of Arabic males to speak to and make friends 

I am sure we are not the first nor the last to have creepy people phone, Etisalat said its very common as these perverts dial random numbers.

This was a weird guy as I made filthy noises back but he seemed to like it and become more animated :yuck:

:ranger:


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

I used to have a very loud screech alarm....it was perfect for blasting down the phone!!!


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

With 11,281 job views I am sure his phone has melted by now


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

PaulAshton said:


> Second time this happened, some pervert phones over 20 times (until blocked) whispering his thoughts down the phone and making various noises, went to etisalat and due to the make of our phone they said it would cost 1.25LE per week to subscribe to a filtering service
> 
> I simply went to a major Cairo & Alexandria jobs website and created a profile of a European female looking to learn how to speak Arabic, males only need apply, 30LE per hour and gave this perverts number.
> 
> ...




It's a constant problem,, it is Egyptian men national pastime,


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> It's a constant problem,, it is Egyptian men national pastime,


In July I had a man who said he wanted me to be his "little chicken" 

So far myself included family members have had this 3 times they don't seem to care if it's man or woman


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

paulashton said:


> second time this happened, some pervert phones over 20 times (until blocked) whispering his thoughts down the phone and making various noises, went to etisalat and due to the make of our phone they said it would cost 1.25le per week to subscribe to a filtering service
> 
> I simply went to a major cairo & alexandria jobs website and created a profile of a european female looking to learn how to speak arabic, males only need apply, 30le per hour and gave this perverts number.
> 
> ...


looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool :d


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

PaulAshton said:


> In July I had a man who said he wanted me to be his "little chicken"


hahahahahahahhaahaha! Oh dear God your killing me with this one LOL!!!


----------



## Gavin123 (Oct 6, 2011)

Good come back posting his number on the job board, too funny!


----------



## Johnsmith- (Dec 13, 2011)

PaulAshton said:


> Second time this happened, some pervert phones over 20 times (until blocked) whispering his thoughts down the phone and making various noises, went to etisalat and due to the make of our phone they said it would cost 1.25LE per week to subscribe to a filtering service
> 
> I simply went to a major Cairo & Alexandria jobs website and created a profile of a European female looking to learn how to speak Arabic, males only need apply, 30LE per hour and gave this perverts number.
> 
> ...


welldone :clap2:


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

I had a pervet calling me today...his name was Waleed and he said that he wanted to get to "know me". I hang up. 2 minutes later, he called again. Told him some nasty stuff in Arabic, since then I haven't heard a peep


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

ArabianNights said:


> I had a pervet calling me today...his name was Waleed and he said that he wanted to get to "know me". I hang up. 2 minutes later, he called again. Told him some nasty stuff in Arabic, since then I haven't heard a peep


Perhaps direct them to "chatroulette" or "omegle" they can meet lots of weird like minded people


----------



## HeartDream (Mar 2, 2011)

I've had this happen especially with 2 different numbers and thought it could be the same idiot but it was actually 2 different guys, kept calling me at least 10 times a day for a whole damn week. First time I answered thinking it was my boyfriend's friend so I tried to talk cus I had boyfriend's old sim, then I realized it wasn't then I hanged up. Called again I answered and said it's the wrong number. Called 3rd time, 4th time, 5th time, etc.. I got fed up and pressed the answer button and put it aside so he'd be paying and not getting a response, even put my phone on silent for a few days and I'd see 10s of calls under 1 hour when I check my phone. I gave it to my boyfriend when he was with me and my boyfriend got so pissed off and shouted into the phone probably telling him to f--- off. They still kept calling, one time it was 3 am, another 5am on separate days. Drove me insane and ofc my boyfriend too. 

How do you block a number? Isn't there a shortcut to it like #*111* (phone number) or something?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes there is a way to block and the details are on another thread.. Have a look through the previous threads to find it.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

Some phone models will allow you to block a number through the phone itself, check google for your make and model, failing that contact your service provider to block that number, you might have to pay 1.25LE per week for that service.

Nuking the sim card as described is the other option, simply go to google and place jobs+egypt in the search bar, look at the top 5 sites, register and place your "work required" advert using the offending number.

Our last guy has had exactly 138,279 page views, I doubt he will ever bother anyone again using that sim card


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

PaulAshton said:


> Some phone models will allow you to block a number through the phone itself, check google for your make and model, failing that contact your service provider to block that number, you might have to pay 1.25LE per week for that service.
> 
> Nuking the sim card as described is the other option, simply go to google and place jobs+egypt in the search bar, look at the top 5 sites, register and place your "work required" advert using the offending number.
> 
> Our last guy has had exactly 138,279 page views, I doubt he will ever bother anyone again using that sim card





got to admit I followed your advice last time but I placed the following add

Western women in Cairo for 3 months looking for fun
I have a car, apartment and funds
Call me on 1111111 or text.
I speak fluent Arabic

Not heard a word since.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> got to admit I followed your advice last time but I placed the following add
> 
> Western women in Cairo for 3 months looking for fun
> I have a car, apartment and funds
> ...


I had a relentless telephone stalker who for months, and a male voice didn't put him off (he would say he had made a mistake dialing).

So, I did the same as Maiden, but I put his phone number on a web site for people looking for one night stands.

Dunno if that got him what he wanted, but he left me alone.


----------

